# Goodbye bad influences



## Candy (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi.  Im sure no one remembers me.  I've had a journal here before probably a year ago.  

My main goal was to help people with disordered eating, since I had conquered it, or so it seemed.   I would travel the bords and websites over the interenet, and preach to my friends, blah blah blah.

Then I got engaged.  I had a blog on a website and I used to talk to girls that had eating disorders daily.  I would try and cheer them up, motivate, I dont know, SOMETHING.  

Long story short, the stress of the engagement, and the bad influences of the girls I was talking to...... pulled me down into that world.

i feel guilty now if I eat 300 calories of protein a day.  

I think I'll be okay, I know that this does not work.  I've lost alot of weight that I worked very hard to gain.  But that's okay.  I'll learn from this. 

I hope that no one minds if I place my little journal here.  I'm not trying to litter, but this website I visit everyday, and I dont want to post in my old blog.  

So - here goes!  A new beginning I guess.

p.s. and for losing weight you'd never know, I look like crap.    I'm all squishy in the middle and my hips actually got bigger.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome back!  A journal is the best thing you can do, you're not littering at all but please don't feed the animals.  You sure look great in your gallery pix.  Good luck


----------



## Candy (Dec 13, 2004)

thank you.  I dont think i look so hot, but we are our own worst critics.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

> i feel guilty now if I eat 300 calories of protein a day.


That's only like 65g


----------



## Candy (Dec 13, 2004)

no no no no.  I would eat 300 calories A DAY.  all of them coming from protein.  

ex.  I could eat two cans of tuna a day.  If I ate anthing more, I was overeating.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> no no no no. I would eat 300 calories A DAY. all of them coming from protein.
> 
> ex. I could eat two cans of tuna a day. If I ate anthing more, I was overeating.


 
CANDY!  That's disgusting


----------



## Candy (Dec 13, 2004)

I know.    

tuna is sooo gross....by itself.  Out of the can.  I'm getting ready to leave.  Bye!


----------



## simbh (Dec 13, 2004)

Ya , good luck with your goals...

Im getting used to tuna. I eat it out of the can all the time. I just poor out the water and I give it to my cats. For me , the tuna is easier to eat if you have no water in it ... Doesnt taste as bad.

Anyways , Ill say the same thing , as some did , you look great in your galery pictures , but please , eat more !


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

missouri i have cousins in branson county...lots of hicks man...i love it...odessa


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome back Candy !


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello and welcome back!

Congratulations on taking the plunge to get back on track with your health and diet. A journal is a great way to keep yourself honest and to help you evaluate your decisions... It is also good as there are lots of helpful people here who will help you out as well!! 

Good luck with everything...


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

ew.  I could not eat tuna w/ the water in it anyway.  

Yesterday's diet was allright but I'll start posting diets today.  And I sucked so bad at the gym yesterday.  I worked on shoulders.  I was going to do triceps too but I suck.    Today I want to do legs.  Thats what I'm feeling today.  I dont really have a schedule or split in mind right now.  I'm just doing whatever I feel like doing.  I prob. need a goal.  I'll get myself all measured and everything and then I'll figure out where I need to be I guess.  Sigh.  

thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm not a hick???  I live in an urban area.  Kansas City.


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe I am.....and i dont know it


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good luck Candy, Were all here for you


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

okay today's diet:

m1 = egg + egg whites 1 tbs. natty pb

m2 = 1/2 CUP OATS 1 can greenbeans 1 can tuna
workout
m3 = banana w/ Protein shake

m4 = protein shake carbless

m5 = chicken breast w/ broccoli and 1 sweet potato

okay how is this for today??? Any suggestions?  Too many carbs?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Hmmm  don't know if its too many carbs or not. depends on your weight , goals etc  but I would flip m2 and m3 if possible. Just my preference though, oatmeal after a workout .


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looks like me, except a 1/3 as much 

What are your maintainance calories? are you planning on building muscle or lowering body fat?

How many grams of whey in your protein shakes?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Candy     Welcome to IM (or Welcome Back   )  

300 calories a day   , I'm glad your eating more now   

Your calories still only look like they are around 1100, you may want to increase those slowly.  How many eggwhites are you eating?  Is your oatmeal measured dry or cooked?  I don't think your carbs look high at all, IMO.  You could actually take the carb from one of your meals and put them in M1 or just add a carb to M1.  That's your first meal of the day and really could be a little bit larger.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.  I would like to lower bf i have no place trying to add any more muscle right now, imo , but I dunno.  My miant. cals are around 1350-1450.  I am anywhere around 23-25% bf right now.    Yeah, I guess that is only 1100 calories.  I forgot fish oil - do you guys count those calories?  do you also count your veggie calories?  

Sorry so many questions - how much cardio should I be doing and what kind?  It has to be something I can do inside its way too cold.  Right now I power walk for anywhere from 20 min , to 45 min -either in the morning or after I workout, thats not enough huh?  I really really really hate cardio.


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah grams of protein 25 or 28.  cant remember.  I'll look..........


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah, cardio blows.  I'm no expert on diet, but I do know that a calorie is a calorie, no matter where it comes from, you have to count it.  

I got a personal trainer, I hate cardio, he made me do it, and told me that I can't power walk.  Something he told me is you need to get your heart rate to a certain point, and keep it there, and you start to burn calories after 20 minutes.  So you have to do more then a power walk, to get your target heart rate, and keep it there.  I know it sucks....


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yea, Fish oil is 'fat'.  So 10 calories per gram.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Well, all I do for cardio is walk on my treadmill or ride my stationary bike.  It works for me   

I usually estimate my veggies, I don't measure them cup for cup.


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

what do you guys think about the banana?  I gain fat easily.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think it's fine if your using it right after your workout.  I think oats may be a little better for post workout though.  But if you like the banana keep it in there.  You need to like the food your eating so you stick with it.


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

no.  I'll ditch it.  I like bananas and oats the same.   

MAYBE TOMORROW WILL LOOK LIKE THIS:
M1 = protein shake w/ 1 tbs natty PB

m2 =  1/2 c. oats w/ 1 scoop PP
workout
m3 =   1/2 c. oats w/ protein shake or PP mixed in i dunno

m4 = tuna w/ 1 can green beans

m5 = chicken w/ broccoli?   

maybe i'll switch oats with brown rice in one of those meals.  Which is a better carb source?


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

I only did triceps today.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 14, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> I only did triceps today.



hey, you made it to the gym.  Thats what counts.......


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 14, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> no.  I'll ditch it.  I like bananas and oats the same.
> 
> MAYBE TOMORROW WILL LOOK LIKE THIS:
> M1 = protein shake w/ 1 tbs natty PB
> ...



In my opinion the banana was fine for PWO (people are still scared of fruit!??  There is actually no reason to be). It offers you starches, glucose, water, Vit B, potassium and is fat free (all excellent things post-workout).

I would also add in some carbs to your first meal - the best way to start the day is to get some good low GI carbs into your body...

They have actually done studies where people loose more weight if they eat a good breakfast (interestingly they have also done studies that show that lean mass is retained to a greater extent with a good pre-bed meal as well!!).

Also - Try not to rely on protein powder too much. This is not nearly as good for you as real food protein - it is less filling and it takes less energy for your body to use.. So the only time you really want it is around your workouts.

You definately want to slowly increase your calories - but to start you could try something like (just as an example):

Meal 1: 0.5 cup oats, 6 egg whites, 0.5 tbs peanut butter, 2 fishies
Meal 2 (pre w/out): 0.5 cup oats, 1 scoop PP
Meal 3 (post w/out): 1 banana, 1 scoop whey
Meal 4: 0.33 cup oats, 3.5 oz tuna, 1 can green beans, 2 fishies
Meal 5: 3.5 oz chicken, broccoli, 1 oz walnuts, 2 fishies

That would give you (not counting the vegetables - they are 'free'):
Cals: 1275 
Carbs: 105
Protein: 135
Fats: 35


As for which carb source is better - well, whole-grain rolled oats have a lower GI, but has slightly higher fat levels... But either is good.  Mix them up.


----------



## Candy (Dec 14, 2004)

I like that - thanks for the tip Emma!


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 14, 2004)

2 fishies????  You mean 2 cans of Tuna?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 14, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> 2 fishies????  You mean 2 cans of Tuna?


Yes. I want her to eat 6 cans of tuna a day on top of all her regular meals! 

fishies = Fish oil capsules. 
2 caps in 3 meals = 6 caps a day = 6g (54 cals) of healthy omega-3 fats.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yes. I want her to eat 6 cans of tuna a day on top of all her regular meals!
> 
> fishies = Fish oil capsules.
> 2 caps in 3 meals = 6 caps a day = 6g (54 cals) of healthy omega-3 fats.




Gotcha


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Candy.  Good luck getting back on track.  I can see that you are already on your way to a much healthier, fitter, happier person.  

By the way, don't listen to yourself.  You are absolutely gorgeous, especially your smile.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey, goodmorning Candy girl, how are you?  Did you have a good night last night???


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey Candy.  Good luck getting back on track.  I can see that you are already on your way to a much healthier, fitter, happier person.
> 
> By the way, don't listen to yourself.  You are absolutely gorgeous, especially your smile.





 

Thank you.  

Everyone here is so nice.


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

hi rock!  Yes I had a good night, I wrapped Christmas gifts!  What about you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

> m5 = chicken w/ broccoli?


Some people consider broccoli to be a 'free food'  because of all the fibre.  So you might want to throw in 1/2 cup of brown long grain rice or that 1oz of walnuts that Emma suggested 

How did that tricep work out go?


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh I went over and made dinner for the fiance.  Hmmm....Good.  


(Geeze, I must be the only one who hasnt' started xmas shopping yet     )


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

It was ok.  I should have done shoulders too but............    I am lazy I guess.  

oh yeah 
M1 = 1/2 c. oats + egg subb.  + 1/2 TBS pb = 2 fishies.


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Oh I went over and made dinner for the fiance.  Hmmm....Good.
> 
> 
> (Geeze, I must be the only one who hasnt' started xmas shopping yet     )




ooooh. what did you make?   You have not started xmas shopping??????  

I cant wait that late.  I can't handle crowds.  I had most of mine done in November.


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm a little sore.  (triceps)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> (Geeze, I must be the only one who hasnt' started xmas shopping yet  )


I'll trade ya   I'm disappointed that I'm done.  I was having fun


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

For dinner was lemon marinated chicken cooked on the grill, over some pasta w/vegies......


HMMMMMM HMMMMMMM Good


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'll trade ya   I'm disappointed that I'm done.  I was having fun




Every year I tell myself I'm going to start in 6 months in advance, and well, IT NEVER WORKS OUT.    

I hate crowds too.  It sucks...


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

just....got....back....legs.....


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

oh... i lost 4 pounds?  



since monday.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 15, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> oh... i lost 4 pounds?
> 
> 
> 
> since monday.



 

You are eating right?


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

If your eating right and drinking lots of water, thats really good.  Are you taking any supps for weight lose??


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, I am def. eating more than usual.  I am drinking boatloads of water, but that is not unusual for me. 

I've never dropeed four pounds in two days w/ out not eating so I dunno, unless I was carrying some water weight from Sunday?  No supps.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

How do you feel?  Do you feel drained?  Lack of energy?  Or are you feeling better, more energy?


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

I feel fine.  Actually I feel fat.  isrn.   I'm not drained but I dont exactly have any more energy?


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

ENOUGH with the fat comments.  Geeze girl, we all saw your pics, there no way your fat.  Relax.

As long as you feel good, drained of energy but dont feel sick, you should be fine.  Those 4lbs are nothing.  Good job.


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2004)

i was just playin when i said fat.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> i was just playin when i said fat.




GOOD


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> oh... i lost 4 pounds?
> 
> 
> 
> since monday.


You drinkin' more water than usually?  


I fluctuate between 173 and 170.  It depends on if I'm averaging 2.5 gallons or 1 gallon of water a day


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2004)

No I normally drink 1 gal.  thats all I had that day.  But I drank Saturday and was dehydrated and maybe retained some water on Sunday into Monday.  Oh well.  I dunno.  

M1 = 1/2 cup oats,egg sub. pb, 2 fishies
M2 = 1/2 cup oats, tuna
M3 = 1 banana, 1 scp. whey
M4 =  tuan, oats, broccoli  2 fishies
M5 =  4 oz chicken, broccoli, peanuts, 2 fishies

Yesterday was leg day.  I did not do any cardio either. I suck

Okay my tredmill broke and I'm buying a new one tonight.  Should I buy a tredmill or something else?  I'd go to the gym in the morning, but its so busy you have to make appointments in the cardio areas in the morning.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> Okay my tredmill broke and I'm buying a new one tonight.  Should I buy a tredmill or something else?  I'd go to the gym in the morning, but its so busy you have to make appointments in the cardio areas in the morning.



I suggest considering a callisthenics routine like I have been doing.  I do some plyometrics, muscular endurance training, and then finish off with some type of anaerobic cardio exercise like sprints or rock climbers.  Go jogging outside on other days.

I think treadmills are too expensive, but if you feel it's worth it, then by all means...


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2004)

I cant go outside during the winter because its just too cold. Plus, I dont trust the area of town I live in if you know what I mean.  It's not light until 8 , I'm not comfortable going outside.  sigh.  I miss the suburbs sometimes.  Plus my gym is too busy in the AM.  Hmmmm.  I will think about it, thanks for the advice. !!


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Candy, how are you this morning?


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2004)

Good morning!  I'm good!  How are you?  How was the gym yesterday?  what did you do?  Do you still have a personal trainer?


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey candy.  I'm good.  I did cardio yesterday.  It sucked.  YUCK.  No, the trainer ended last week.  I'm all on my own now.


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2004)

I had a personal trainer a couple years ago.  He was a dumbass.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> I had a personal trainer a couple years ago. He was a dumbass.


Well that's not encouraging .  I'm meeting with one for the first time on saturday!  I just found out that she was a former Ms. Michigan  

Hope my expirience is better than your's was


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2004)

No I did not mean they ALL were like that.  Just some.  I'm sure yours will be fine!  Many people use trainers and they help them alot, just mine sucked thats all.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> No I did not mean they ALL were like that. Just some. I'm sure yours will be fine! Many people use trainers and they help them alot, just mine sucked thats all.


I know!   But it still seems like a 'luck of the draw' type situation


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2004)

oh yeah - another pound lost today?????  

what the hell did i eat this weekend to make me retain so much water?  I have no clue?  There was nothing really different about the last weekend - i drink usually once a week.  I did not even drink enough to get drunk.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

well, i tried to fix this alittle. I really think this is a COOL pic, but the contrast was just to great between the building and where the sun had set (or the shadow you were in  )  If I lighten it anymore it just gets grainy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hiya Candy-
well, I've talked with ya a couple times in Andy's journal...I found yours..so...HOWDY!

I've seen some bad PT's...I'm no expert..but this one female PT was just...wow. Wouldn't even pay attention to her client when she was doing her exersice..which was wrong...Just wanted to go over after her workout and tell her to fire that PT and get a new one...
Good luck w/ all your goals...
If I see ya slacking, I'm gonna send Luke on ya...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> If I see ya slacking, I'm gonna send Luke on ya...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

see? You've been warned..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Candy


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Candy girl, how are ya this morning?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

the jury is still out...
Yooho...candy.......


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2004)

Heellllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2004)

I've been kinda busy here at work , then on my lunch break I got some last last last minute shopping done.   

My diet yesterday was perfect until I got home, and then a small handful of peanuts turned into a bunch of large handfuls of peanuts. 

How is everyone.  

Today
m1 = 1/2 c.oats w/egg sub.

m2 = tuna 2 fishies

m3 = tuna green beans

m4 = ?????

m5 = ???? 

the carbs are a little lower because all its a rest day.


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for making my pic better Luke,  its dark because its not prof.  My sister took that picture.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 17, 2004)

How about an up to date pic?


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 17, 2004)

You going to workout tonight????


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2004)

That is up to date?  You mean from, like this week?  That was taken two months ago.  No.  Today is my day off how bout you?


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya Candy-
> well, I've talked with ya a couple times in Andy's journal...I found yours..so...HOWDY!




Howdy!!!!


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2004)

the only reason I'm taking today off is because im really sore everywhere, and i have the worst headache in the world.  Its to open one eye.  I'm such a baby.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 17, 2004)

Tonight, is free weights, THANK GOD.  I will start off with a little cardio, but not a whole lot, I plan on hitting the free weights and doing my back and tris.


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2004)

u want up to date pic?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

puh-lease?


how's the headache? You been drinking water? Is it sinus?
Tonight is gonna be my first night back in the gym for a week...stupid cold...
gonna go rip up my chest and bis...


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes, Candy girl, I finally finished all my xmas shopping.  YEAH


----------



## Candy (Dec 20, 2004)

Good for you - now you have to wrap them all!  

weekend was prety good, I was pretty good, except for Sunday I had a family Christmas gettogether, and I really could have done better.  I'll be happy if I dont gain any weight during the holidays and focus on maintaining.  heh.  Its not a good time to be tryin to cut calories.  I have things going on thursday day, thursday night, friday day and night, saturday all day and sunday.  All centering around food and alchohol.    It will be fun, but I will feel like crap when I'm done for sure!  Plus my gym is basically less than a block from our mall.  so it's hell getting there.  I wonder how many hours it will take me sitting in traffic to just get to the gym today.  

Oh well.  I've done good today on diet, how is everyone?  I start baking Wed.  !! I'm making all kinds of evil stuff!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Dec 20, 2004)

oh yeah, 28 min of cardio this morning.  It sucked too.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 20, 2004)

Good job, get that cardio in there.  My gym is not by a mall, thankfully, it's 2 miles away, so it doesn't take me that long to get to the gym.  

My weekend was good, did the shopping, wrapped them all, and relaxed.  It was great.  I hear ya on the watching your carbs during the holidays, it's a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Candy (Dec 21, 2004)

Diet was PERFECT yesterday.  Had an awesome leg workout....then I get home, and after my regular meal, I open up a HUGE can of cashews, you know the kind you get at the wholesale clubs???  I ate, like four or five handfuls of peanuts, and two cans of tuna. 

Was that a binge?  wtf?   I am pretty dissapointed w/ myself.  Why do cardio if I am going to eat my weight in peanuts????  I must keep those out of the house.  They are good for you but I just cannot seem to eat them in moderation.  

Sorry for the vent.


----------



## Paynne (Dec 21, 2004)

Food happens.  Don't worry about it, we are just mere mortals


----------



## Candy (Dec 21, 2004)

my 2nd to last meal was just protein and veggies.  How horrible would it be if i added a sweet potato or something.  Maybe keep me from overeating?  I'm not really an overeater.  i like to be strict and have a routine.  but, i also drink on saturdays so i feel i have no room for error.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 21, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> my 2nd to last meal was just protein and veggies.  How horrible would it be if i added a sweet potato or something.  Maybe keep me from overeating?  I'm not really an overeater.  i like to be strict and have a routine.  but, i also drink on saturdays so i feel i have no room for error.


Add in the sweet potato - your calories are too low as it is and 150 cals from 200g of sweet potato (32g carb) is better than 1500 cals from a bag of peanuts!!


----------



## Candy (Dec 21, 2004)

ok will add sweet potato and quit being so hard on myself.   I was losing pretty good last week w/ the carbs in.  I lost 1.5 pounds thats good for me.  Then I go f-ing w/ it to make it faster and i should not do that!! I know better, I just cant help it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

hiya candy-
shrug it off, regroup and go after it again.
someone here....(ahem...babsie> made me give up mybeloved peanut butter)
I've been on the wagon for over a month now.
Do you think they have a peanut butter anonymous?
"Hi, my name is Mike...and I have a PB problem.."

ok...people need to stop bringing in the holiday junk foods...I am weak..I admit to it....I had some..then some more...


----------



## Candy (Dec 22, 2004)

I know how you feel.  I'm baking tonight, and I feel like i should taste test, but I never do.  This is a new recipe though, my sister and brother-in-law want to come over tonight to exchange gifts, but they drink alot, and will probably bring over hot toddies, or chocolate, and wine, or something and stay over till really late getting my hubby hammered. I dont know if i will have them over tonight or save it for Friday.  Better to have only 2 bad days during Christmas than to spread it out over the week?  What do you think?  

I KNOW !  about the office food during the holidays.  There is a goody tray sitting next to me right now.  I have not gotten into it yet, but I dont know how much longer I can hold off.  

I have problems w/ peanuts and peanut butter.  I dont know why but I can not control myself when I start eating them.  It's like I go into a trance or something.  But only w/ peanuts or peanut butter.  ??  They cant be in the house.  You should see me near a nut tray during the holidays.  Lord only knows how many calories I eat during a holiday gettogether where there is a nut bowl.  All those calories on top of a holiday meal????  ha ha ha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

G'mornng! Are you going to be competeing? I don't think a cople days are going to really hurt you.
THink of them as speed bumps on the road of life. Your metabolism will feel the bump, but won't really be affected.
U can't be a body builder super health concious person ALL the time. Let go a little..enjoy the last couple days...and then start again after.
You will be happier. You wont gain any weight. Just don't go ballistic...

I call it 'grazing'...
I usually keep chips / peanuts..easy to eat, snack foods   out of hose..'cause I do hte same thing. Graze...next thing you knwo..the container is empty...
and if you do eat a little extra...do an extra 5 moinutes or so on cardio...even it out.
There has to be a balance.


----------



## Candy (Dec 22, 2004)

Today was a good day.   I am soooo frikkin tired of putting up the same diet everyday.

so it was the same.  everything was the same.  as yesterday.    cept no cardio.  

I slept in.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

sleeping in...is the best....ust hit the alarm..and roll back into hte warm, comfy spot and drift back off....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

CANDYland said:
			
		

> I slept in.


 
Youuuuuu Lucky Girl


----------



## Candy (Dec 23, 2004)

OKAY:  Morning cardio 30 min  thats today by the way.  Today's lift is back and biceps

Yesterday's diet:

Total Calories: 1350
Fat 20g.
Carb. 82
Prot. 148


any suggestions?         


CANDYland???


----------



## Candy (Dec 23, 2004)

wait a minute, that does not add up........... let me re add that up.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Candy girl, HAVE A MERRY XMAS!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Dec 23, 2004)

hi!  What's up?  Where have ya been???  Hey I just left my work christmas party, and I'm back at my desk and this is what I ate omg I'm so full

15 oz. of chicken breast!!!!
1 and a half sweet potatos
steamed veggies 
greeen beans w ham

15 oz of chicken in one sitting!!!   WTF?    ( im just guessing but the breasts where HUGE and I ate 1.5 of them!!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> OKAY:  Morning cardio 30 min  thats today by the way.  Today's lift is back and biceps
> 
> Yesterday's diet:
> 
> ...




Yes - EAT MORE!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hiya Candy
Have a Merry Christmas!
May your day be perfect and the calories don't count!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

G'morning, Candy!
How was your holiday! Hope it was super! What did ya get? Hmm? huh? huh?? What did u get? Was Santa good to you?
Did u survive the massive holiday treats?


----------



## Candy (Dec 27, 2004)

CINDY'S CONFESSION:

ummmm survive the massive holdiay treats??? Ummm no.   Christmas Eve, I was good untill the early afternoon - when I started w/ chocolate truffles and dessert wine, then moved on to my in-laws where I got drunk on captain and diet coke, then went to church then went to grandmas and got wasted.  I dont remember christmas dinner, so I dont know WHAT i ate.  Christmas morning, I ate a healthy breakfast, but then it was over after that, it was horrible all day.  I was good yesterday except the occasional peanut, (yeah right) here and there between meals.  I went to the gym and did cardio every day except Christmas day....  I did the best I've ever done before, but not as well as I could have.  The in-laws told me I would be in BIG trouble if I dieted.....so .....

I got all kinds of cool shit.  I'm spoiled.    I opened up like, 9 handbags, a ton of sweaters, gift cards, etc... I'm set.  

I feel fat today, but I expected that.  I'm looking forward to New Year's!!!  Then I'll probably slow down on the drinking ha ha.  

How was your Christmas?????


----------



## Candy (Dec 27, 2004)

TODAY'S DIET:

Total Cals = (OR WILL BE AFTER TONIGHT ITS PLANNED)

Total Calories:  1556 

Fat - 28 grams 18%
Carbs - 178 grams 41%
Fiber - 32 g.
Protein - 145 g.  41%

Cardio 15 min (i knowI suck.)  Today's lift Legs.  

Is that better?  Any suggestions??

M1 = 1/2 cup oats + PP
M2 = Chicken breast + green beans + 2 fish
M3 = chicken breast + 3/4 c. rice
m4 = PP + FO
m5 = chicken breast, 3/4c. rice + sweet potato + broccoli
m6 = FO


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

evidentally, not as good as yours!

Glad u had fun this weekend! Remmber..that is key..u can always adjust the diet adn add an extra 5 minutes of cardio for a week to compensate.
Glad your holiday was great!
I ate mucho worse than u did....so don't feel bad..


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2004)

Glad you had a nice xmas. I had lotsa cheats too  Todays meals looking good

Here is my pumpkin pancake recipe:
1/2C oats (soak in a bit of boiling water about 1 minute)
1/4C canned pumpkin
1S vanilla protein powder
2 ew's (egg whites) 
1 pack splenda, 1 pack stevia
Pinch of baking powder, baking soda, molly mcbutter, vanilla, and about 1tsp of pumkin pie spice. 

Mix all ingredients together. Cook in a pan sprayed with pam. I like to leave mine a bit raw and gooey in the middle, more like pumkin pie!

*Another variation which I do:*Nix the protein powder and 2 ew's. Just use 1C of egg whites, and all the rest of the ingredients. Let sit about 15 mins, so the oats get a bit soggy.(dont soak the oats in water first) Add the rest of the ingredients and cook in a pan.

I am addicted to both versions. I eat them every day!


----------



## Candy (Dec 28, 2004)

OOOH!  I like the recipe w/ out the powder in it - it sounds good!!!  Thank you!  Yummy I will try that!!! thanks.  Do you always add pumpkin?  What about syrup do you use sugar free?

Today's cardio :  20 min.     But here's why:

Have you guys heard of the new movie coming out white noise?  Well, its about a real life phen. where the dead supp.  communicate w/ the living through white noise which is umm...like, a dial tone, or the static on your tv. Well, those noises have always made me uncomfortable, and I was being stupid and playing around on the internet last week and spooked myself hearing to examples.  Well I as on the tredmill this morning and MP3 player did something and all the sudden just made this one pitched type noise and scared me (i was by myself) which would not normally have scared me , but because of this movie I am now scared of any kind of white noise. Is that not the dumbest thing you've heard?  I was convinced that the dead was trying to communicate w/ me, i just stopped the tredmill and ran upstairs (like that is more safe ha ha) and I was scared.     I know its dumb I love scary movies, but I dont think I can see this one!  I dont know why but this subject really scares me.  Just the previews and look at me!!!!!!!!!!!

  Im so stoopid.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

naw...but it has done it's job...(the psychological sense)
ok..if it makes u feel better...
back when Psycho 1st came out...YEARS ago...it had that affect..
or..how about JAWS:
It made thousands of people fear the ocean and swear they'd never go in it or back in it...
true story
did u scream all the way back upstairs?


----------



## Candy (Dec 28, 2004)

no I did not scream but I left all the lights on.    

I might eat those panacakes for dinner tomorrow.  Yummy!  what are the plans for New Years??????

Mine are lame and quiet, but I will go to to Kobe (sp?) Steak House and then go to a little party and drink captain and diet coke and dirty martinis and beer and...........I'm getting excited.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

where's the hubby?
I am a bouncer at a nightclub on weekends...and since I am single..I am gonna be positioning myself close to as many cute girls at midnight..and then become a kissing fool..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Good morning!
Not still spooked are you...
I have an active imagination....I have spooked the hell out of myself on different occasions. I think I may have even seen a ghost when I was a kid..but it could have been my imagination. I wasn't more than 7 years old..if that. My father was an officer in the Air Force, and we were in Ga. The officer's club used to be an old mansion from the Civil War. Rumors were that it was haunted. Lots of sightings.
I remember, one day after church, then Sunday brunch there, I went exploring..as kids do..I found my way up the three levels and then found the wooden steps that led to the attick.
(Why is it ALWAYS the friggin attick??)
The door was unlocked..so I walked in. I swear if my memory is true, I saw a couple ther...dressed in farming clothes..old. That's all I remember.
Now...rumor had it, a couple slaves hid from the soldiers and died...in the attick. Did I actually see sometihng? I dunno.

Spooking myself..alone in the house..at night...I remember, walking past the bathroom..and my peripheral vision catching my reflection in the mirror as I passed by..and startling me...

Have a super workout..don't be spooked.


----------



## Candy (Dec 29, 2004)

i was good this morning.  I have quite the imagination as well.  lol.  I can scare myself better than anyone.  You think that you saw a ghost????????   WOW!!!  I am not sure what i believe when it comes to that kind of stuff?

Today was good 28 min cardio.  I know its not long, but for 10 min of it I sprint and jog every other minute, and I dont know.  ITs hard for me.  After ten min of that I can only jog.  Oh well.  My resolution is to work on my cardio.  And no more cheat days.

I had yet another Christmas party last nigh (the last for the year) and I did well.  I ate turkey, a sweet potato and veggies.  BUt.....they had a nut tray sitting out.  So.  Again.  I ate my weight in nuts.  But I probably wont see another nut till Easter, because they are outlawed in the house! 

I've already been to the gym : back and bis.  I might do some more cardio tonight, but lol , I say I will but I know I wont.  


These are my resolutions:

Redo the master bathroom
Pay off all debt (credit cards student loans)
No more Cheat days.  Only cheat meals.  That will be a toughie.  
Work on my cardio.   Thats vauge, but I'm still trying to figure out what I want.
I dont have any fat loss goals this year, as usual but I figure if I cut out my cheat days and do a little more cardio than I do now, it should all fall into place.  I dont really have that much to lose.  

What are your resolutions?  Do you make any?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey!
Don't OD on the cardio....u know..u can do too much. 
Okie dokie...just a cheat meal..make it a GOOOD one!

Hope u meet and beat all your resoloutions!
Let's see...I am going to successfully transistion to my realty and now mortgage career
I'm gonna pay off debts
buy a couple 'toys'
maybe find a new love interest....have any cute friends?  
Drop the 20 - 25lbs I have been carrying around...
Be able to rep 315 on bench for at least 2 sets of 10 reps... 

What do you do for an income? I may have something of interest to you...


----------



## Candy (Dec 30, 2004)

lol.  It would be impossible for me to OD on the cardio.   I'm too lazy.  I did no cardio this morning.  I slept in.    felt good too!  

I am an application developer at a small computer company.  A mini-programmer ( I sound smart eh?  Not so fast!)  I'm a glorified secretary.  lol.  A Jill of all trades here at my little company.  

What is of interest?  Huh?  Huh?  What is it???


----------



## Candy (Dec 30, 2004)

Yesterday's diet = good.  I should post it but I'm lazy.  I had a handful of macadamia nuts before bed.  If i dont watch it, I will turn into a nut.   

yesterday - back and biceps

today - shoulders.  I neglect my shoulders sometimes, so I give them their own day.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> Yesterday's diet = good.  I should post it but I'm lazy.  I had a handful of macadamia nuts before bed.  If i dont watch it, I will turn into a nut.
> 
> yesterday - back and biceps
> 
> today - shoulders.  I neglect my shoulders sometimes, so I give them their own day.


Hye Hottie!
1st...that smiley in your avi is hilarious! 

well, how much cardio do u do? It just sounded like a lot when u posted...

Kinda funny..my ex..(I hate ahving stories of her...) anyway, she is a cardio queen..I swear..she runs every day..and wears out her german sheppard...
anyway, Of her interest, I took her to go see a pt / nutricionist friend of mine. THe lady told the ex that with her program, the ex would have to drop all cardio for three months and adjust soley on diet and lifting...I looked over at her as she was being told this..and her face went...
 
Needless to say, she didn't sign up...


U are a little computer geek too? NICE! I am getting OUT of the IT world. Not for me.
I am slowly moving into real esate..and I just picked up being a mortgage lending. (I start training next week) which is something I will tell u about after I get trained...
So...u are a pc / secretary...what does the hubby do?

Well, I just ate, so within the next 45 min...I will be taking my fat butt to the gym and kill my chest and bis.
When are you gonna post your workouts?

Back and bi's don't tell us didly young lady! 

I do one body part per day myself. 
I even got babsie to do my delt workout..and she likes it:
1) military press..your choice of what to do..
2) standing side lateral raise
3) rear lateral raise
4) upright rows
5) shrugs

(I get enuf of a workout when I do incline bench press to take care of my front delts, so I do not do them alone too often. (A long time ago, I wa starting to get a rounded over look from the side..so dropped the front raises..and concentrated on the rears for a while)
I also do my traps (shrugs) on delt day, instead of back day..as I already do enough things for my back...
so, tell us what u do!

no more sounds?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year, Candy!
so...u have an accent?

my family in Anderson..outside Joplin do....


----------



## Candy (Jan 3, 2005)

UMMMM.  I dont know?  I dont think I have an accent.  But to you I might I guess.  How are you today???   I def.  had a bad weekend.  My husband's friend was shot and killed while drinking down at Westport (a group of bars around here) on New Year's Eve.  Not good situation around the house. Not good at all.  My husband actually is a union man.  He is in the local 12 here in the elevator industry.  Ha ha.  We are not very much alike.  I am black pants and heels, and he's grease and dirt but I like it that way.   

I know I know I should post my workouts.  I will today, after im done, how's that sound.  I am so incredibly lazy.  I hate cardio.  I am not a cardio bunny.  But I have about 5-7 pounds of fat left and the only way to get rid of that is cardio for me.  Most of the time (well besides my nut binges) my diet is okay, except for the fact I may not eat enough, but I think I eat enough.   1300 - 1500 cals is what im comfortable with.  

I dont know if computers are for me either.  But I'm young.     I dont really care as long as I'm paid well.  I'm one of those people that like to be in my car on my way home at 5:01 pm.  hee hee.

how was your new year's???????


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Candy girl, how are ya?  Hope you had a great xmas and new years....


----------



## Candy (Jan 3, 2005)

no.  I did not.  Thanks for asking though.  We had a death.  I'm sure that I will be in a better mood after the funerals.

how was your Christmas and new years?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hiya Candy-
Damn, I am sorry to hear about the husband's friend. 
I had a friend shot once. It wasn't under the same circumstances, but that doesn't matter. It leaves a hole thru you...

I am ok...but just woke up... 

(Still a night shift worker)
My New Year's was pretty good. If I didn't tell you, I work as a bouncer on weekends for something to get me outta the house and meet people. Besides being ver worked..too many people and not enough staff...I still found a way to get kissed by 7 different women after midnight...
   The job does have it's benefits..


YES! POST YOUR WORKOUTS!!!

I hate cardio too! (but I have closer to 25lbs to drop, so you are beter off than I am!)
I have to go grab a bite to eat..then start the process of the my new year's big change. I told u I am moving from 1 realty company to another, well, I am switching my license over today! I'm gonna go work with my buddy's mother in a BUSY office. I am hoping to be doing that full time within a couple months! and...if I ever meet another girl that can kock me thru a loop again..I'll leave the club job....


Heh heh...as asoon as you said that your husband is in the elevator business, it reminded me of the movie, Mr. Deeds. YOu seen it? Deeds asks the elevator operator how his job was...his response:
It has it's ups and downs....
ba dum BAH! (rim shot)
thank you! I'll be playing the lounge all week! 

now post your workout!I'm gonna retire to the west wing of my estate and have breakfast.
(about 20 feet away in my townhome, but the other sounds more impressive, doesn't it?)


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 3, 2005)

Ya, I read that, I'm sorry to hear that.  I had a really good new years, thanx.  I'm really sorry about the bad news.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

Have good and bad news.
The bad news:
I didn't make it tothe gym today.
good news:
I was on the phone with a girl for an hour and half...causing me to miss my workout...we have a date on wedneday!
 yep! A real, live girl!
We're gonna go to Old Chicagos for dinner..then pool...yeah....
I haven't actually been excited on going on a date in a while...who knows...
I have to get my hair cut tomorrow..then get my realtor license transferred to my new company..hope I will have enuf time to get to the gym...might go in an hour late...
POST YOUR WORKOUTS!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

where are you?
oh...bad news: That b###h stood me up!

her loss.
how ya doing? anything new with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Let's try this AGAIN!
Happy TUESDAY!
POST YOUR WORKOTS!


good news: had a date with a different girl lastnight...wow..way cute...good personality...fit...and you outa hear her laugh..I'm gonna havea  good time telling he my dumb jokes....


How's you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

u still here????


----------

